# wants to play archery



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:

Why can't you play?


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## tjwillie (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT Cheers! :darkbeer:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## upser (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------

